# SV---Another Sous Vide Chucky (Pulled Beef)



## Bearcarver (Oct 1, 2019)

*Another Sous Vide Chucky *(Pulled Beef)


I love this Pulled Chucky Beef, and it’s Sooooooo Easy!!!
I got this 3 pound Chuck Roast back on 11-23-2018.
I sprinkled “Herb-Ox Beef Bouillon” on it at that time, and Vac Sealed it & froze it.

Then 10 months later here we are. It was already all prepped from last year, so all I had to do was Thaw it out, and at 10 AM I put it in my Sous Vide Supreme @ 165°.

Then the next day I removed the Chucky at 4 PM (30 hours), and it pulled apart real easy with two forks. I had the whole thing pulled in about a minute. 

I saved a cup of juices from the SV bag & separated the fat from it, to put back in the meat, but it wasn’t needed anyway. This pulled Beef was very juicy & Super Tender. 
Except for no Smoke, this was easily the best pulled Beef I’ve ever had. This Chucky was more moist than any I've ever had from a Smoker, and it wasn't overcooked like they often get if they spend all day in a Crockpot.

Note:  My experiment with using “Herb-Ox Beef Bouillon” was OK, but not near as good as when I use “Beefy Onion Soup Mix” so I’ll be going back to that (Thanks Chopsaw!!)

Hope you all like the Pics,

Bear

One 3 pound Chuck Roast Vacuum Sealed with Herb-Ox Beef Bouillon:







In my rack, ready for a 30 hour Dunk @ 165°:






Fresh out of Sous Vide Supreme:






Fell apart a bit at the seams:






Pulled Easily:






Bear's First Helping of Pulled Beef, with Mashed Taters & Brown Gravy, and Peas:






Closer Look:






Frozen Fries in my AirFryer 360 Basket:






10 minutes @ 350° for the frozen Fries:






Starting Sammy with Gravy on & under first slice of bread:






Then a Pile of Pulled Beef:






Then Gravy on the Beef, then another slice of bread, and topped with Gravy:






Fries on the side, topped with more Gravy:






Still Hungry---1 slice of bread, pulled Beef, and some Gravy:  Ahhh That feels Better!!


----------



## xray (Oct 1, 2019)

Looks great Bear! Gotta love that open faced sandwich and gravy fries.

Gotta break out the toy since it’s getting cooler.

Hey 

 forktender
 , speak of the devil and he appears!

Like!!


----------



## gnatboy911 (Oct 1, 2019)

looks delicious. One of our favorites in our house.  I'll often do a french dip style sandwich with horseraddish and cheese.  Most of the time if I have it prepped, its straight from the freezer into the bath.


----------



## forktender (Oct 1, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> *Another Sous Vide Chucky *(Pulled Beef)
> 
> 
> I love this Pulled Chucky Beef, and it’s Sooooooo Easy!!!
> ...


Ok, now that's what I'm talking about right there. That is right up my ally, Bear. I'll be making this one next week.
With winter coming these are the type of meals I like to eat. Throw it in the tank set it and forget it go duck hunting and come home to a nice meal then a nap, life is good.
Thank you for the great meal idea.
Dan


----------



## forktender (Oct 1, 2019)

Question, how do you use the beef onion soup mix? Dry or do you actually make the soup?


----------



## gary s (Oct 1, 2019)

It all looks great to me  Yum !!!

Gary


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 1, 2019)

That looks like another good one . I like the season and freeze . Works great . 
Open face is my kind of meal .


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 1, 2019)

forktender said:


> Question, how do you use the beef onion soup mix? Dry or do you actually make the soup?




I just Dump it in Dry, right out of the pack.
Once it's in the hot water awhile, the Meat juices will come out & mix with the Dry Soup mix, and add some Great Flavor. Got this Tip from "Chopsaw".

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 1, 2019)

xray said:


> Looks great Bear! Gotta love that open faced sandwich and gravy fries.
> 
> Gotta break out the toy since it’s getting cooler.
> 
> ...




Thank You Xray!!
Hot Roast Beef Sammies with Gravy was one of the only things I ever ordered in restaurants when I was a Kid---That and Veal Cutlet.
That's all my Son ordered when he was a Kid too.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 1, 2019)

gnatboy911 said:


> looks delicious. One of our favorites in our house.  I'll often do a french dip style sandwich with horseraddish and cheese.  Most of the time if I have it prepped, its straight from the freezer into the bath.




Thank You Gnatboy!!
I love my Frenchdip Just like that.
I just did an Eye Round right from Frozen---Worked Fine!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 2, 2019)

chopsaw said:


> That looks like another good one . I like the season and freeze . Works great .
> Open face is my kind of meal .




Thank You Rich!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 2, 2019)

gary s said:


> It all looks great to me  Yum !!!
> 
> Gary




Thank You Gary!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 2, 2019)

@dannylang ---Thanks For The Like.

Bear


----------



## kit s (Oct 2, 2019)

Agree Bear...beef onion soup mix, is really good in things like this.


----------



## BuckeyeSteve (Oct 2, 2019)

Looks great Bear!  Definitely going to try that.  I use the beef onion soup mix in my meatloaf.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 3, 2019)

kit s said:


> Agree Bear...beef onion soup mix, is really good in things like this.



Thank You Kit !!
Yes it is!

Bear


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Oct 3, 2019)

I recently bought the Nuwave Bravo XL air fryer convection oven to replace my Breville.  The couple of time used as an air fryer really makes a mess under the basket.  I see from your image that you use pan under it.  I going to have to try that after I clean up the mess from last night.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 3, 2019)

BuckeyeSteve said:


> Looks great Bear!  Definitely going to try that.  I use the beef onion soup mix in my meatloaf.




Thank You Steve!!
Yup--"Beefy Onion Soup Mix" goes Great in Meatloaf & a lot of other things too.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 3, 2019)

Bear now you've re-entered my universe. That is one of my alltime favorite sammies right there. I'll take two one open and one closed. 

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 3, 2019)

Brian Trommater said:


> I recently bought the Nuwave Bravo XL air fryer convection oven to replace my Breville.  The couple of time used as an air fryer really makes a mess under the basket.  I see from your image that you use pan under it.  I going to have to try that after I clean up the mess from last night.




Thank You Brian!!
Yup---The Baking pan isn't wide enough to reach the side holders, so I have to put the grill rack in, with the baking pan on it. That will catch any drips or crumbs real good from the wire basket, and everything is non-stick.

Bear


----------



## kit s (Oct 3, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> Thank You Steve!!
> Yup--"Beefy Onion Soup Mix" goes Great in Meatloaf & a lot of other things too.
> And Thanks for the Like.
> 
> Bear


Braised short ribs, beef stew...on the list just goes on...


----------



## smokerjim (Oct 3, 2019)

that looks tasty bear, brings me back to my drinking days when I was younger, drink until the bars closed then to the restaurant for open face roast beef with gravy and fries. oh those were the days, I guess!


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 4, 2019)

smokerjim said:


> that looks tasty bear, brings me back to my drinking days when I was younger, drink until the bars closed then to the restaurant for open face roast beef with gravy and fries. oh those were the days, I guess!




Holy Shoot !!
That sounds so much like my Earlier days of Beer Drinking 'til closing, then hitting the all-night Diner for a Hot Roast Beef w/G&F.
Shame I didn't know you in the Old Days!!

Bear


----------



## smokerjim (Oct 4, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> Holy Shoot !!
> That sounds so much like my Earlier days of Beer Drinking 'til closing, then hitting the all-night Diner for a Hot Roast Beef w/G&F.
> Shame I didn't know you in the Old Days!!
> 
> Bear


yeah, it's been a while since I drank, but if ya think you have a night in you i'll give it a shot, the only thing is I don't think i'll make it past 10:00 now or we can just skip the bar and head to the diner early!!!


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 4, 2019)

smokerjim said:


> yeah, it's been a while since I drank, but if ya think you have a night in you i'll give it a shot, the only thing is I don't think i'll make it past 10:00 now or we can just skip the bar and head to the diner early!!!



LOL---Thanks, but my Partying days are long over. About the only time I leave the house is for one of my many Dr Apts. The only time I take Mrs Bear out to eat is on the way back from a Dr Office, and she does the driving.
I used to be the first to a party & the last to leave, then about 8 or 10 years ago, I went to being the last there & the first to leave. Now I just don't go.
My plan is to take care of what I got left in me, and try to stay out of the Hospital or Nursing Home as long as possible---Hopefully Years!!
Thanks for the Invite though.

Bear


----------

